# Who knows a good boat mechanic?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a brother-in-law that needs the drive fixed on his 19-foot Bayliner. Anyone on here know a good boat mechanic that they trust in the SLC area? Thanks for your help!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

MWScott72 said:


> I have a brother-in-law that needs the drive fixed on his 19-foot Bayliner. Anyone on here know a good boat mechanic that they trust in the SLC area? Thanks for your help!


Any Bayliner dealer should be able to provide the fix he needs.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Not is Salt Lake but everyone raves about a guy in Hyrum.
I sent a friend there last summer and my friend said he had a great experience and was 100% satisfied.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Shaner - you know the guy's name in Hyrum?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mark Kilts Marine out of Ogden is another good one.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> Shaner - you know the guy's name in Hyrum?


Lee's Marine

Address: 363 W 200 N, Hyrum, UT 84319
Hours: 
Open ⋅ Closes 5PM

Hours or services may differ
Phone: (435) 245-7727


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

caddis8 said:


> Lee's Marine
> 
> Address: 363 W 200 N, Hyrum, UT 84319
> Hours:
> ...


Plus one on Lees Marine. Several friends use him and swear by his fine service.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Lees a great guy and if he thinks someone is better for your specific problem he will tell you. Always treated me very well.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Everyone beat me to it, Lee’s it is.
I have not heard a single bad thing about him.
Plus, you can drop off your boat and be one minute away from catching a perch dinner.
Does it get any better?!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

shaner said:


> Everyone beat me to it, Lee's it is.
> I have not heard a single bad thing about him.
> Plus, you can drop off your boat and be one minute away from catching a perch dinner.
> Does it get any better?!


+1


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks again guys!


----------

